# Picamilon Dosage



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry if there have already been a lot of threads about Picamilon on here but I still can't seem to find much info regarding dosage. I took my first ever capsule 50mg last weekend and I can't say I felt much from it. I've taken l-theanine 100mg and Picamilon felt very similar, only I didn't feel as drowsy. I'm now thinking of taking the two together. 

But my question regarding Picamilon is, is it true that by increasing the dosage to 100mg it will bring about a stimulation effect? A stimulation effect is not what I'm looking for. I'm merely looking for a anxiolytic effect to hopefully help with severe SA :con


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I never heard of picamilon but for L-theanine, to really feel it, you need to take 300-400 mg at once. Try that first. Also, make sure how and if each pill works byitself before you mix it!


----------

